

Patent and Trademark Office to open Silicon Valley branch - anigbrowl
http://legalpad.typepad.com/my_weblog/2011/04/pto-quietly-determined-to-open-in-silicon-valley.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+legalpad_feed+%28Legal+Pad%29

======
PhrosTT
Until they overhaul patent law this may only make things worse. We need less
software patents not more.

------
russell
It would be good if they have examiners in SV. Maybe the culture would rub off
on them and sanity would rule...or not.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Examiners don't have that kind of discretion. They have such high quotas to
meet that they're basically required by management to do a large proportion of
shoddy work. The more time they spend pushing back on bogus applications
(which is legitimately part of their job yet counted less favorably than
rubber-stamping), the more they put their jobs at risk.

